
Three Days to See (1933) - danso
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/1933/01/three-days-to-see/371679/
======
bmmayer1
Helen Keller is really one of the most remarkable people to ever exist. Read
her biography on Wikipedia if you have the chance[0]; born with a disability
that would make it impossible for most people to survive, let alone thrive,
Keller became a successful author, activist, political theorist, speaker and
teacher for others. She is an inspiration for everyone regardless of their
circumstances in life.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helen_Keller](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helen_Keller)

------
danso
The main gist of the essay is about 12 paragraphs in: Helen Keller talks about
what she would most like to see if she could see for just 3 days and also asks
the reader, _" If with the oncoming darkness of the third night you knew that
the sun would never rise for you again, how would you spend those three
precious intervening days? What would you most want to let your gaze rest
upon?"_

------
Kaibeezy
Thanks for this. Bookmarked and shared. I think I’ll re-read it or at least
recall it before important events or when I travel.

Reminds me of a song about a girl who “donated her eyes to live life as she
imagined it.”

------
ggm
The _long reads_ trend is brilliant, and this is brilliant, if such a visual
adjective is not inappropriate.

~~~
gumby
This essay is from 1933. It’s the _short_ read trend that is recent, and sad.

(Back then even the magazine ads were long form)

